# High Fever in Week Old Buckling



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

I brought home a Nubian buckling last week. He was just under a week old.
The day after I got him, he had loose stool and one of the vets at our clinic recommended something that I picked up from the local animal health supply store. I don't remember what it was called but it was a black paste. The next day he had full blown diarrhea with the consistency of water. The vet asked for a stool sample but in a 6 hour period he hadn't pooped but with the consistency it would've been next to impossible to gather a sample of. We were given two 1mL injections of Nuflor and instructed to give him one that day and then the other 3 days later if the diarrhea persisted. His scours were gone after the first injection so I didn't give him the second.

His resting temperature is around 102. Last night he was 102.3. Today, he didn't drink his bottle as excitedly as he normally does and a few of his bleats sounded pretty weak. (edit: silly me, left out the most important info.) His temp today is *104.7*. He's been laying around more than usual but he has played around and nibbled on grass. His attitude is about the same aside from being a bit lethargic. I called the vet and was instructed to give him the second Nuflor injection then take his temp again in a few hours and call back if it's still high. She said it could be the start of an upper respiratory infection.

Has anyone else had experience with this? He drank some water with electrolytes and has perked up some. Is there anything else I can do?






This is Owen.


----------



## TAH (May 16, 2016)

Here are some people that might know.
*@Goat Whisperer *
*@babsbag
@Southern by choice
*


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 16, 2016)

Just in case - you do know that 102 is NOT an elevated temp in a goat, right?


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

Shoot. Forgot to include his temp today was 104.7. I know 102 is good!


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

He was panting for a while which is what really raised a flag for me because it's only in the mid 50's here with a cool breeze.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Just in case - you do know that 102 is NOT an elevated temp in a goat, right?


Yeah, my bad!! I updated the post. His temp today was 104.7 and he was panting


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 16, 2016)

Hope the second shot fixes him right up!


----------



## cjc (May 16, 2016)

Is he getting up on his feet on his own, walking around? Keep him hydrated as you are. Keep him on those electrolytes.

He is fighting an infection of some sort.

How is his navel? Is it hard at all? If its infected it will feel hard and may be able to feel something that feels like a bullet under the surface.

If you hold your hands on his joints are they hot at all? Are they gushy?

Never stop an injectable like Nuflor like that. Always treat for the full treatment even if the symptoms go away. I would keep him on it for no less than 5 injections but do the injections every 2nd day into the muscle.

Keep him in the barn and keep him warm and dry.

At a temp of 104.7 you need to intervene now. That one extra shot of Nuflor may make him look and act better but he probably isn't. I would start the 5 injections today. Regardless of whatever you gave him before I would give him a full round again. I would also add in another long lasting antibiotic daily. If you can do this I would also get the vet to give him an intravenous of antibiotics immediately.

Sorry and to add to what your vet said...I don't deal with goats but I assume they are somewhat the same. Have you given him a pneumonia nasal spray or anything for a respiratory infection? If not do that right away. With cattle we give inforce 3 a few days after birth. There are also antibiotics that cover illness im not sure if Nuflor does.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

cjc said:


> Is he getting up on his feet on his own, walking around? Keep him hydrated as you are. Keep him on those electrolytes.



Yes, he's usually very playful and active but today has been a bit slower. He's still pretty active just not as active as usual. He's been hopping around and playing. Like I said, just not his usual caliber of playful.



cjc said:


> How is his navel? Is it hard at all? If its infected it will feel hard and may be able to feel something that feels like a bullet under the surface.
> 
> If you hold your hands on his joints are they hot at all? Are they gushy?
> 
> Keep him in the barn and keep him warm and dry.



I just ran into town to get more electrolytes but I will check his navel when I get home. His joints felt fine.



cjc said:


> Never stop an injectable like Nuflor like that. Always treat for the full treatment even if the symptoms go away. I would keep him on it for no less than 5 injections but do the injections every 2nd day into the muscle.



I didn't give the second shot of Nuflor because his diarrhea had stopped. The vet gave me two shots and instructed to give the first and only give the second if the diarrhea hadn't stopped in 3 days. I'm going to check his temperature again when I get home and continue with the electrolytes. If it hasn't gone down, I'm going to have the vet come out. I'm not comfortable loading him up on a bunch of things without the vet's direction.


----------



## cjc (May 16, 2016)

Yes I wouldn't be comfortable doing that either. These things could or could not be related. As in the scours could have been from something different or could be what's now lead to this.

The only time I have been told from a vet to only do a few injections of Nuflor was when I had an animal that was hard to handle. This little guy probably needs a full round of drugs to get him healthy again. A fever of 103 I would try to treat on my own. As soon as its over 104.5 and approaching 105 I get veterinary care. These little animals can turn fast, I find I have better luck when I help them the day I see the fever rather than waiting a day or two to see if they turn around.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

cjc said:


> Yes I wouldn't be comfortable doing that either. These things could or could not be related. As in the scours could have been from something different or could be what's now lead to this.
> 
> The only time I have been told from a vet to only do a few injections of Nuflor was when I had an animal that was hard to handle. This little guy probably needs a full round of drugs to get him healthy again. A fever of 103 I would try to treat on my own. As soon as its over 104.5 and approaching 105 I get veterinary care. These little animals can turn fast, I find I have better luck when I help them the day I see the fever rather than waiting a day or two to see if they turn around.



I personally think the scours were from the stress of being dehorned, tattooed, and moved to a new home at such a young age all in one day. 
I never intended to just give him the one shot of Nuflor today and wait until tomorrow. I gave it to him and fully intended to call later and still have the vet out to see him. Wish me luck!


----------



## cjc (May 16, 2016)

The scours very well could of. I don't know much if any about goats but I assume they are just like all other farm animals.

Sorry I am probably not saying this right I don't want to offend you. I just mean I have always had better results when I reacted quickly rather than hoping for the best. If it were my dog I would give her a day or two and see how she did but these little guys aren't so easy. I find that once the signs are there its often worse than I thought. My mother who I raise the animals with is the opposite of me. She waits until they get bad enough before calling the vet where I always react fast. Not the best for the pocket book tho haha!

Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

cjc said:


> The scours very well could of. I don't know much if any about goats but I assume they are just like all other farm animals.
> 
> Sorry I am probably not saying this right I don't want to offend you. I just mean I have always had better results when I reacted quickly rather than hoping for the best. If it were my dog I would give her a day or two and see how she did but these little guys aren't so easy. I find that once the signs are there its often worse than I thought. My mother who I raise the animals with is the opposite of me. She waits until they get bad enough before calling the vet where I always react fast. Not the best for the pocket book tho haha!
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you make out!



Oh no, I take no offense at all. He had a normal temp last night but today was acting off and that's when I took his temp and called the vet. I gave the Nuflor a shot and I'm on my way home now to re-evaluate him and call the vet back.


----------



## cjc (May 16, 2016)

Great plan! Please update us I will be thinking about you and your little guy!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 16, 2016)

I haven't seen tattooing and disbudding cause scours in goats. It could have contributed, but I don't think its the root of the issue.

He is 1 week old, what did the breeder have him on? Replacer? Cows milk? Goat milk?

What do you have him on right now? Did you transition it slowly? 

Glad you are talking to a vet! Remember not to give any molasses to him- it will only make it worse.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I haven't seen tattooing and disbudding cause scours in goats. It could have contributed, but I don't think its the root of the issue.
> 
> He is 1 week old, what did the breeder have him on? Replacer? Cows milk? Goat milk?
> 
> ...



Breeder had him on goat milk. I bought a bunch from her and he's been getting the exact same amount of milk and same amount of feedings at the same times she did them.


----------



## babsbag (May 16, 2016)

I have never had scouts with pneumonia but I will say that pneumonia is certainly common in kids. But that being said there are other bacteria that can cause scours and the fever, just not sure that Nuflor would be the drug to treat it. I am vet surprised that the vet instructed you to do one dose, that is very unusual. 

Glad you are working with a vet though. These little guys go downhill fast.

I would be thinking perhaps e- Coli or a bacterial gut infection and my drug of choice would be Scour-halt 


Just another idea


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

Temp is down to 103.3!


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

Called the vet's office. She's out on a call right now but the girl in the office is going to have her call me and we'll go from there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 16, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I have never had scouts with pneumonia but I will say that pneumonia is certainly common in kids. But that being said there are other bacteria that can cause scours and the fever, just not sure that Nuflor would be the drug to treat it. I am vet surprised that the vet instructed you to do one dose, that is very unusual.
> 
> Glad you are working with a vet though. These little guys go downhill fast.
> 
> ...


That was my thinking on it too....


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

Vet called back and was happy with the temperature drop. She said to take his temp again in another few hours and make sure it keeps going down. She said she'd like to see it below 102.5. She wants to keep him on Nuflor.

I'm not sure how happy I am with that response given the replies I've been getting on here and the fact she hasn't seen him.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I have never had scouts with pneumonia but I will say that pneumonia is certainly common in kids. But that being said there are other bacteria that can cause scours and the fever, just not sure that Nuflor would be the drug to treat it. I am vet surprised that the vet instructed you to do one dose, that is very unusual.
> 
> Glad you are working with a vet though. These little guys go downhill fast.
> 
> ...



The scours have been cleared up for several days. He's having normal stools now.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

The breeder told me when I picked him up that I shouldn't be surprised if he had scours because he was so young and endured a lot of stress in that one day. The scours are gone. The vet doesn't believe they're related to the fever. She's thinking he's developing an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 16, 2016)

Just a thought on what caused the scours.  In my experience, since you are bottle feeding it is possible the milk wasn't the same temperature as what he was given before.

It is also possible that his bottle was held at the wrong angle at some point and he got milk into his lungs.  That can cause pneumonia.  In people, and I assume in animals, that situation is refered to as "respirition pneumonia".  Sorry if my spelling isn't right.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

ldawntaylor said:


> Just a thought on what caused the scours.  In my experience, since you are bottle feeding it is possible the milk wasn't the same temperature as what he was given before.
> 
> It is also possible that his bottle was held at the wrong angle at some point and he got milk into his lungs.  That can cause pneumonia.  In people, and I assume in animals, that situation is refered to as "respirition pneumonia".  Sorry if my spelling isn't right.



I'm very careful about the angle of their necks while they're taking their bottles. The temperature idea might be along the right track? The breeder follows the rule of placing the bottle against her wrist and if she can't feel warm or cold, then it's the right temp. I've been doing the same. Maybe though. I'm not sure how sensitive they are to temperature change considering using that method we would've been in the same temperature range.

What's your opinion on Nuflor if he's potentially developing pneumonia? I'm going to call back tonight once I've checked his temp if it hasn't improved or if it has, I'm definitely calling back tomorrow in hopes of getting a different vet. The one I spoke to today must be new to the clinic because we've been with them for a while but I've never dealt with her before. I usually have a man who I know for sure has extensive goat experience because he raises them.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

He's down to 103 now. On the phone with the vet again.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

Vet was happy that his temp is still dropping, even though it wasn't a significant drop. I'm going to keep an eye on him overnight and call again in the morning to see where we're at then. If anything happens, I can call the emergency vet there. It's looking good so far!


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 16, 2016)

i don't have any experience with nuflor.  The vet who deals with my animals has never prescribed it.

At least talking things through can help rule out what might be going on.

I'm glad your buckling seems to be doing better.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

Gave him his bottle then checked again. Back up to 103.5.  I'm going to wait a bit then give him some more electrolytes. Then I'll check his temp again and call the vet.


----------



## babsbag (May 16, 2016)

See if you can get some Banamine. It will bring the temp down and make him feel better. It also helps with the lung remodeling if he has pneumonia.

Your vet may absolutely right about pneumonia and Nuflor is the gold standard for treating respiratory issues. Glad the scours are gone...I missed that part.  Whenever a kid gets sick pneumonia is first in my mind and I am usually right. I have always had them respond to Oxcytetracycline and have never had to resort to Nuflor.

Has anyone listened to his lungs? But that being said, there is a pneumonia that presents no symptoms other than fever but it would still be nice to have a listen.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 16, 2016)

babsbag said:


> See if you can get some Banamine. It will bring the temp down and make him feel better. It also helps with the lung remodeling if he has pneumonia.
> 
> Your vet may absolutely right about pneumonia and Nuflor is the gold standard for treating respiratory issues. Glad the scours are gone...I missed that part.  Whenever a kid gets sick pneumonia is first in my mind and I am usually right. I have always had them respond to Oxcytetracycline and have never had to resort to Nuflor.
> 
> Has anyone listened to his lungs? But that being said, there is a pneumonia that presents no symptoms other than fever but it would still be nice to have a listen.



No banamine on hand and nowhere I could get it until morning. His temp came back down to 103.1. No one has listened to his lungs but his breathing sounds fine aside from the panting earlier. It went away as his fever came down. He hasn't been coughing or showing any other pneumonia symptoms aside from slight lethargy and the fever. I'll call the vet again in the morning.


----------



## babsbag (May 17, 2016)

I hope he comes around for you. Banamine is such a great drug to have on hand that I suggest all goat owners get a few doses from their vet and keep it on hand. It seems it is always nights and weekends that we need it the most.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 17, 2016)

Banamine is a prescription, right? I didn't know you could get it just to have on hand. How do I go about that?

Owen's temp is down to 102.9 this morning. The vet said to check him in a few more hours and if it's gone up to bring him in to be examined. Otherwise she'd just like me to keep an eye on him.


----------



## cjc (May 17, 2016)

Glad to hear his fever is still down I hope it stays down. Poor little guy. Nuflor has saved many of our young animals, it is a great drug. Resflor is my next choice and I always use it when an animal is limping or acting sore in anyway, I believe it is just Nuflor with a pain additive. I also always give metacam when there is a fever. Metacam every second day until the animal has had no fever for at least 2 consecutive days.

For us to get Banamine we have to go to the vet's. We can shop it on their shelves but the farm store does not sell it.

Is he up on his feet today?


----------



## rescueblonde (May 17, 2016)

cjc said:


> Glad to hear his fever is still down I hope it stays down. Poor little guy. Nuflor has saved many of our young animals, it is a great drug. Resflor is my next choice and I always use it when an animal is limping or acting sore in anyway, I believe it is just Nuflor with a pain additive. I also always give metacam when there is a fever. Metacam every second day until the animal has had no fever for at least 2 consecutive days.
> 
> For us to get Banamine we have to go to the vet's. We can shop it on their shelves but the farm store does not sell it.
> 
> Is he up on his feet today?



Yep, he's been up on his feet even with the 104.7 fever. When he wasn't feeling as good, he'd still walk around and would have playful bouts but not as much as usual. He's acting great today. He's still getting electrolytes and I think he's just kinda tired. He's had a rough few days.


----------



## babsbag (May 17, 2016)

My vet just sold me some Banamine in a vacuum tube to keep if needed. But she raises goats and she understands the need to have it ASAP and she understands that emergency vet care isn't always available or something a rancher can afford. My standing orders with her is to administer the Banamine and the Oxcytet and call her if the goat isn't improved the next day. I usually call her just to "keep her in the loop".  She is great in that way...it isn't all about the money for her. 

I also have 40 goats...


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 17, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My vet just sold me some Banamine in a vacuum tube to keep if needed. But she raises goats and she understands the need to have it ASAP and she understands that emergency vet care isn't always available or something a rancher can afford. My standing orders with her is to administer the Banamine and the Oxcytet and call her if the goat isn't improved the next day. I usually call her just to "keep her in the loop".  She is great in that way...it isn't all about the money for her.
> 
> I also have 40 goats...



Same here.


----------



## cjc (May 18, 2016)

How is he doing today? @rescueblonde


----------



## rescueblonde (May 18, 2016)

cjc said:


> How is he doing today? @rescueblonde



Just came to update. His temp was 102.1 last night but is up to 103.6 right now. He's been acting fine but clearly something is wrong. Here goes another string of calls to the vet! This time I'm going to ask to speak to the one I'm more familiar with.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 18, 2016)

Vet closed at 5. I fortunately did speak to the vet I know well and he recommended a dose of Banamine (which I ended up having several doses the vet left with me from a previous visit) and electrolytes in an hour since he just had a bottle. I'll need to get a fecal sample in the morning and he'll be seeing the vet then. He also found it strange that Owen was given Nuflor without being seen and not truly knowing what was wrong with him.


----------



## babsbag (May 18, 2016)

Nuflor is the heavy duty stuff and not something that is typically given on a first go around. Save the heavy duty stuff for the times the oxcytet doesn't work. I am a firm believer that that is how drug resistance is proliferated.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 19, 2016)

On our way to the vet right now. I'll update when we're done.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 19, 2016)

He has a mild upper respiratory infection. Vet gave him a shot of Draxxin and Excede and sent me home with another round of those to give him on Saturday. And I now have a nice big bottle of Banamine to keep on hand!


----------



## babsbag (May 19, 2016)

It is possible that it is viral and not bacterial and nothing but time will fix him. Hope the new meds work though and you can get this over with. Sick kids (all kinds) can wear us down with worry in a hurry.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 19, 2016)

babsbag said:


> It is possible that it is viral and not bacterial and nothing but time will fix him. Hope the new meds work though and you can get this over with. Sick kids (all kinds) can wear us down with worry in a hurry.



If it is viral then the antibiotics can help ward off secondary infections.

Our vet said that a lower grade fever generally indicated bacterial and high fevers if viral.


----------



## babsbag (May 19, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Our vet said that a lower grade fever generally indicated bacterial and high fevers if viral.



I never knew that. 

Since I started pastuerella pneumonia vaccines on my does in the late fall I haven't seen the cases that I used to see. Last year I did have some kids with coughs that hung on forever. I finally did two rounds of Oxcytet and it cleared up, but this year so far nothing. I also learned that a doe that has never been vaccinated needs two rounds to make it effective. So this year I made sure that the yearlings got a booster and no coughs in the barn at all. 

I don't have lung worm out here as no irrigated land for snails and I live on a hill so no standing water of any kind in the winter, so for me a cough is always respiratory of some kind and it was a pretty common occurrence. 

The other thing I changed is I now kid earlier, for the most part anyways.  The temp. fluctuations that we get in the spring are hard on the newborn kids but by kidding in Feb or March I don't see those extreme high/lows like we can see in April and May.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 19, 2016)

Owen's fever at its highest was 104.7 which was scary. He's been staying in the neighborhood of 103-103.5. He was 103.6 at the vet but has already had some improvement since getting home. He's at 102.9 now! The electrolytes and Banamine were just a bandaid so hopefully the new meds will actually get him feeling better. 
On the plus side, his stool sample looked great. He's healthy as a horse aside from the URI. The vet was surprised how alert and active he's been with such a bad temp the past few days.


----------



## babsbag (May 19, 2016)

The fact that you are giving him so much love and attention makes him spoiled rotten; the upside to having a sick kid.  

I have had them with fevers of 107. That is cold bath time...  But typically the respiratory fevers are right around 104 to 105. It is good that he is alert and active and eating; that will help a lot.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 19, 2016)

babsbag said:


> The fact that you are giving him so much love and attention makes him spoiled rotten; the upside to having a sick kid.
> 
> I have had them with fevers of 107. That is cold bath time...  But typically the respiratory fevers are right around 104 to 105. It is good that he is alert and active and eating; that will help a lot.



He's acting great. The worst he got was being just slightly less active than usual. I could tell his breathing was getting congested last night so instead of the afternoon farm call we had planned I went ahead and took him into the clinic so he could be seen earlier. I would've tried to treat him myself but he's the youngest kid I've ever had and I didn't want to risk making a mistake. Plus it was a lot more comforting to have a vet in the loop.


----------



## babsbag (May 19, 2016)

I don't blame you one bit for taking him in ASAP, the little guys can go down so quickly. I am fortunate that my vet is also a friend and I know I can treat and then call anytime, I am a tad spoiled that way.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 19, 2016)

Now one of the other guys has a fever and won't take his bottle. Vet told us to give him the other two shots for Owen and we'll pick more up tomorrow. He's at 103.7 and acting worse than Owen. The vet said Owen's upbeat attitude was an exception though considering his fever.


----------



## Latestarter (May 19, 2016)

So sorry... sounds like viral and contagious... Are you able to separate them out away from any others? at least till they're cleared up? Good luck with it all.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 19, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> So sorry... sounds like viral and contagious... Are you able to separate them out away from any others? at least till they're cleared up? Good luck with it all.



I checked everyone's temps as soon as I got home and everyone has a fever. I'm going back tomorrow to get meds for everyone.  When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Latestarter (May 20, 2016)




----------



## rescueblonde (May 22, 2016)

Came home and realized every single one of my Draxxin shots were full of air. Obviously the office person who filled it didn't do it correctly or used a near empty bottle and couldn't be bothered to get another. Oh well, my fault for not checking at the vet's office.
I had to go back the next day and pick up a new round of them. Everyone's fevers are coming down and their attitudes are much, much better. My two 5 week old bucklings are a little mopey because they were just banded but otherwise they are all doing well.

24 hour difference after receiving .2cc Draxxin, .2cc Excede, and .2cc Banamine:
5 wk buckling: 104 -> 102.9
5 wk buckling (2): 103 -> 102.5
4 wk doeling: 103.9 -> 103.2
8 wk doeling: 103.7 -> 102.9
2 wk buckling: 103.3 -> 102.9

I'll be checking temps again tonight and repeating every night until they've received all of their meds. I'll update after taking temps tonight!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 22, 2016)

and


----------



## babsbag (May 22, 2016)

Wow, you have your hands full. I hope they all turn around quickly, poor little things, and poor you. 

I had three goats sick in one night, all something different, and it was difficult so I understand what you are going through.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 23, 2016)

Temps all went up last night. 

5 wk buckling: 103.1
5 wk buckling (2): 104
4 wk doeling: 104.7
8 wk doeling: 103.8
2 wk buckling: 103.2

Everyone got another Banamine shot and a cup of electrolytes an hour after their last bottle. This is getting to be so frustrating and I feel awful for my poor babies. They're getting medicine but a few of them have fevers that are way past their initial fevers.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 23, 2016)

I hope they start to turn around soon for you


----------



## babsbag (May 23, 2016)

My guess would be that it is viral and it may have to run its course. You could ask your vet to do a culture and send it in. With this many sick it might be helpful to know exactly what it is you are dealing with.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 23, 2016)

What a frustrating and rough time you are going through. Hugs are sent your way and so are healing vibes.  They get well sooner rather than later. Keep up the good work mama


----------



## rescueblonde (Jun 10, 2016)

I lost my youngest doe last night but she had been the sickest overall. Everyone else is back to normal.


----------



## TAH (Jun 10, 2016)

rescueblonde said:


> I lost my youngest doe last night but she had been the sickest overall. Everyone else is back to normal.


I am so sorry


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. You did the best you could. It just wasn't meant to be.    Glad the rest have recovered.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 10, 2016)

I am really sorry that you lost one, never easy and sometimes no matter what we do we can't save them. But wow, you sure went above and beyond to try and get them well and good job on the ones you did nurse back to health. I bet you are exhausted and glad everyone is on the mend.


----------



## cjc (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry about your doe


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 10, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear this. hugs my friend  but glad everyone else is getting better


rescueblonde said:


> I lost my youngest doe last night but she had been the sickest overall. Everyone else is back to normal.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear you lost a little one  Glad to hear the others are doing good!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm so sorry about the doe    Glad all the others are ok and I hope they stay that way.


----------



## rescueblonde (Jun 13, 2016)

Ugh. Everyone was doing well but the past two days, they started spiking fevers again from 103.4-104. Banamine would not bring them down, nor would electrolytes. Vet asked for me to bring in stool samples today. When I went to collect them, my oldest (now only) doeling was shivering even though it was about 70 degrees Fahrenheit and wouldn't take her bottle. Her temp was 99.9. I got it up to 101.5 and gave her VitB & Probiotics. She's anemic. I got her to eat some hay and take a tiny bit of her bottle. 

Just got the call back from the vet. They're all loaded up with coccidia and the vet would like to treat with Corid.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 13, 2016)

sorry to hear this


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 13, 2016)

Well, to me it's kind of a relief to finally have a firm direction to go in. Hopefully this will be the final hoop to jump through to good health for the herd.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jun 13, 2016)

hugs


----------



## rescueblonde (Jun 13, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Well, to me it's kind of a relief to finally have a firm direction to go in. Hopefully this will be the final hoop to jump through to good health for the herd.



That's exactly how I feel. I'm heartbroken over losing my doeling but I'm hoping this will finally get the other four in the condition they should be!


----------



## rescueblonde (Jun 14, 2016)

Temps tonight were around 102.7-102.9. Not terrible. 
Everyone was treated with Corid and given Red Cell, VitB, and electrolytes added to water. They all took their bottles really well and the doeling that was doing poorly this morning has really perked up. I'll update in the morning!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad they are doing better. I am curious as to why the anemia, that is usually not seen with cocci. Hopefully this will set them all straight.


----------

